# air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion?



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

is there a way to convert the allroad to "stock" spring shocks from an A6? if so what all do i need to do?
my wife is sick of the leak down and having to wait and sometimes not pumping all the way up....
thanks


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Your in luck.
I believe this Arnott just came to market with this, in the last year.
http://www.arnottindustries.co....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Coilovers have and can be done. But, I have questions -
Do you get the leakdown while parked overnight in all levels?
Did you spray down the bladder while at each level?
Can you check the amount of air your compressor is pumping? - I believe Arnott would share what pressure the stock pump pushes.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (eurocars)*

the front left bag is bad and the pump is dead as well.
and my wife isn't happy with the airride always having issues.
i know the car was designed to have air ride but the conversion seems easy, ok priced,compaired to chasing the leaks, replaceing the sturts/bag and pump and still haveing possible issues later as we all know they do
i think i'm going to try to get the conversion done asap..
thanks for the link!!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

There is a 2" gap you need to make up, the A6 setup is 2" shorter. A couple guys have made their own spacers out of steel plate and some have been using machined aluminum. I have CAD models of the front and rear, that I designed, but the front one is incomplete it does not have the correct six bolt pattern on it for the upper plate. So my design has not been proven, but the templates I did make fit well, less that bolt pattern. I do now have a front airspring sitting out in the shop that I can use for the correct pattern (dimension).
The design was done for use with PSS9 coilovers.
No, I run the air ride a feature I do infact use. I offered to design them for a couple another guys (users on another forum).
The 2" height difference is caused by the upper mounting points being higher up (iirc).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (eurocars)*

but that "kit" IS a bolt in ok to use no mods needed kit right?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_but that "kit" IS a bolt in ok to use no mods needed kit right?

Yes, Arnott's coilover kit comes with everything. I believe it also comes with electronic override instructions, so that you can dissable the suspension modules but still keep the auto leveling working for the h/lamps. 
Dan Leone @ Arnott is a real nice guy if I was going to do this I would call and speak with him, especially about the electronics. They are in Florida.
info:
Danial Leone
http://www.arnottindustries.com 
http://www.arnottairride.com 
1-800-251-8993 (M-F 8:30am - 5:30pm EST)
Jon


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (eurocars)*

thanks so much for the helpful info!
josh


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: air ride to NORMAL spring shock conversion? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_thanks so much for the helpful info!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

If you put the car in manual mode, and had it in level 2, then locked the height sensors in place at that setting. The car would be fooled into thinking everything was fine all the time. If the height sensors are not hooked up the strut they would not detect rearend sag when loaded, so it would not try to level the car. And there would never be a problem. In theroy anyways??
Arnott is scheduled to release a height adjustable coilover for the AR very soon, so that should make some folks very happy.


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

mine is running regular a6 suspension


----------

